# Launchers



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I see a decent amount of questions in regards to screen layout, what launcher people are using, and "how to" do certain things with each. From my knowledge and research, it seems that Apex and Nova are the only 4.0 based launchers at the moment. I haven't really messed with ADW lately (after their horrible update(s)) nor GO HD. I tried playing with all this past weekend, being that I updated to 6/21 nightly and the audiolibs files from Cullins (sp?), however didn't really see/ feel that I liked any. I completely forgot what I used beforehand and didn't make a backup (yea yea, I know, but it worked and there are no problems)

I have 2 questions:

#1- What launcher gives you the most ICS experience without having to fully customize it like every other launcher? Don't say Trebucht- it's ok, but seems to lack feature(s)

#2- There was a launcher, when you made a folder of particular apps, that would "open up a horizontal bar across the whole screen." Now, I see launchers just open up "windows" to show what apps are in the folders. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? If so, what launcher was that?

Feel free to show any feature(s) that you enjoy, or ones that you'd like to see from the creators of these launchers.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> I see a decent amount of questions in regards to screen layout, what launcher people are using, and "how to" do certain things with each. From my knowledge and research, it seems that Apex and Nova are the only 4.0 based launchers at the moment. I haven't really messed with ADW lately (after their horrible update(s)) nor GO HD. I tried playing with all this past weekend, being that I updated to 6/21 nightly and the audiolibs files from Cullins (sp?), however didn't really see/ feel that I liked any. I completely forgot what I used beforehand and didn't make a backup (yea yea, I know, but it worked and there are no problems)
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> ...


I only have one question, where is your nandroid back up of your old setup including the launcher you like?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I didn't back up. Yeah, yell! Hahaha just kidding, read my post. Last sentence, first paragraph. I didn't make one.

*I completely forgot what I used beforehand and didn't make a backup (yea yea, I know, but it worked and there are no problems)*


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't really answer your questions as I use Launcher 7 and Icon 7 which is a launcher that emulates Windows Phone 7 style.


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

Salvation27 said:


> I see a decent amount of questions in regards to screen layout, what launcher people are using, and "how to" do certain things with each. From my knowledge and research, it seems that Apex and Nova are the only 4.0 based launchers at the moment. I haven't really messed with ADW lately (after their horrible update(s)) nor GO HD. I tried playing with all this past weekend, being that I updated to 6/21 nightly and the audiolibs files from Cullins (sp?), however didn't really see/ feel that I liked any. I completely forgot what I used beforehand and didn't make a backup (yea yea, I know, but it worked and there are no problems)
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> ...


use Apex Launcher. It gives you a pure ICS experience with all the features you need.


----------



## Layka (Jan 31, 2012)

Try Circle Launcher

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

double post


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Remolten said:


> Try Circle Launcher
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I'll try all, but still curious as to which launcher would open the "background/ screen" and show what apps were inside the folder, instead of creating that boxed "window" view that most do now


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

wrong reply


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Salvation27 said:


> I see a decent amount of questions in regards to screen layout, what launcher people are using, and "how to" do certain things with each. From my knowledge and research, it seems that Apex and Nova are the only 4.0 based launchers at the moment. I haven't really messed with ADW lately (after their horrible update(s)) nor GO HD. I tried playing with all this past weekend, being that I updated to 6/21 nightly and the audiolibs files from Cullins (sp?), however didn't really see/ feel that I liked any. I completely forgot what I used beforehand and didn't make a backup (yea yea, I know, but it worked and there are no problems)
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> ...


I have this video where I talk about Launchers and customization.


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

Although it is a bit expensive ($15.00), I have found that SPB performs best for my use. I can fully customize my interface with multiple pages, a mixture of Widgets ( live weather, news feeds, ect), and more features than I have seen on any other launcher. Folder options are available for many functions such as contacts and settings as well as many other features I have not seen on other launchers. The price is prohibitive for many but once you see the features, you understand the value. Just my two cents.....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------

